# Backsplash help



## Harpreet (Aug 26, 2020)

Do you think a grey backsplash would look nice? Or would it be too grey? I do like the idea of a white backsplash tho.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

You should go to tile shops and outlets. Lots of choices there.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is the Backsplash in my Kitchen...might be a bit too aggressive for you.
Not everyone's taste.


----------



## Harpreet (Aug 26, 2020)

Yea, that's a little aggressive for my liking but it suits your kitchen.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You could go with light grey to match your counters, or white, white would look good as well.


----------



## hazel1235a (Sep 18, 2020)

I think light grey will be the best match.


----------

